# An appeal to the administers regarding JKD



## pinklady6000

I have started to read many posts in the JKD section, and I am appalled that there is mention of kali, silat, FMA, inosanto, vunak in the JKD. All of these posts should be removed and placed in the correct catogory of FMA or MMA.
I have nothing against this arts but the constant promotion of these arts on the back of JKD is in fact a cult brainwashing movement.


----------



## Tez3

pinklady6000 said:


> I have started to read many posts in the JKD section, and I am appalled that there is mention of kali, silat, FMA, inosanto, vunak in the JKD. All of these posts should be removed and placed in the correct catogory of FMA or MMA.
> I have nothing against this arts but the constant promotion of these arts on the back of JKD is in fact a cult brainwashing movement.



You've been here 15 days, posted about star signs and now you want to re-arrange the site and are accusing people of brain washing. Nice going.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

pinklady6000 said:


> I have started to read many posts in the JKD section, and I am appalled that there is mention of kali, silat, FMA, inosanto, vunak in the JKD. All of these posts should be removed and placed in the correct catogory of FMA or MMA.
> I have nothing against this arts but the constant promotion of these arts on the back of JKD is in fact a cult brainwashing movement.


No art is isolated from all others. I've mentioned aiki arts in the TKD section. We are in the middle of psychology in the self-defense section.

This is a group of very knowledgeable people. Do you really wish to impose some limitation that they can only bring a narrow piece of their knowledge to any one discussion? Very bad idea.


----------



## Chris Parker

pinklady6000 said:


> I have started to read many posts in the JKD section, and I am appalled that there is mention of kali, silat, FMA, inosanto, vunak in the JKD. All of these posts should be removed and placed in the correct catogory of FMA or MMA.
> I have nothing against this arts but the constant promotion of these arts on the back of JKD is in fact a cult brainwashing movement.



My goodness, Bruce's original students (Inosanto), influences on some of the expressions of JKD (concepts), such as the Filipino methodologies, and big names in the art (Vunak) are all being mentioned as being relevant in threads about, well, JKD… cause they're all related or specifically part of it… well, who'd a thunk it, eh?

EDIT: Oh, and while we're appealing to the admins, might just do that with your profile pic… not sure that's within the boundaries of the rules you agreed to when signing up…


----------



## pinklady6000

gpseymour said:


> No art is isolated from all others. I've mentioned aiki arts in the TKD section. We are in the middle of psychology in the self-defense section.
> 
> This is a group of very knowledgeable people. Do you really wish to impose some limitation that they can only bring a narrow piece of their knowledge to any one discussion? Very bad idea.


,
I don't wish to impose limitation. I just require a correct categorization of the martial arts.


----------



## Chris Parker

You've got it. You just don't agree with it, based on not having a wide enough understanding of the topic, it seems.


----------



## Steve

Come on, guys.   This forum is for Jeet Kun Do.  Martial arts that are actually Jeet Kun Do.  _Not just what someone thinks is Jeet Kun Do.  
_
Seriously.  I'm shocked at you guys!


----------



## pinklady6000

Chris Parker said:


> EDIT: Oh, and while we're appealing to the admins, might just do that with your profile pic… not sure that's within the boundaries of the rules you agreed to when signing up…


Yes, my profile picture has removed my head! (not my fault!)


----------



## Chris Parker

That's not the issue….


----------



## Xue Sheng

I have been in martial arts for over 40 years and I am not a JKD guy, I would be if the school had not moved. I trained it only briefly and I was rather impressed with what I trained. And what I trained is solidly on the Original side of the JKD fence; My teacher was a student of Jerry Poteet. However Dan Inosanto is, IMO, teaching his version of JKD (Concepts) and he has earned the right to call it what he wants. Admittedly it is not my cup of tea, I like the original side of the fence, but I have a lot of respect for those that train on the concepts side, and they are all JKD

And to even suggest removing discussions about Dan Inosanto in the JKD is just plain silly and I am, in this situation , going to write it off as youthful folly not to be taken seriously


----------



## pinklady6000

Inosanto is a kali man and should be in the FMA section there are three catogories in that section and only one JKD section. Inosanto did JKD in 1964. and then abandoned it.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Just found this.....












Also in the school I trained in, the teacher separated Jun Fan and JKD. Jun Fan he called a bachelors degree and JKD the Masters degree. I called JKD Wing Chun on Steroids. I also have a little (very little) background in Wing Chun too

and I have to admit, I would have loved training with Guru Dan in my youth if I had the chance


----------



## Xue Sheng

pinklady6000 said:


> Inosanto is a kali man and should be in the FMA section there are three catogories in that section and only one JKD section. Inosanto did JKD in 1964. and then abandoned it.



I don't agree.

Watch the above clips, it appears he did not abandon it, on the contrary he requires it


----------



## Chris Parker

pinklady6000 said:


> Inosanto is a kali man and should be in the FMA section there are three catogories in that section and only one JKD section. Inosanto did JKD in 1964. and then abandoned it.



Hmm… no-one seems to have notified Dan about that…


----------



## Buka




----------



## Danny T

pinklady6000 said:


> Inosanto is a kali man and should be in the FMA section there are three catogories in that section and only one JKD section. Inosanto did JKD in 1964. and then abandoned it.


You know not what you are speaking of.


----------



## drop bear

pinklady6000 said:


> I have started to read many posts in the JKD section, and I am appalled that there is mention of kali, silat, FMA, inosanto, vunak in the JKD. All of these posts should be removed and placed in the correct catogory of FMA or MMA.
> I have nothing against this arts but the constant promotion of these arts on the back of JKD is in fact a cult brainwashing movement.


You Chris and pigsmith should get on like a house on fire.


----------



## Dylan9d

pinklady6000 said:


> I have started to read many posts in the JKD section, and I am appalled that there is mention of kali, silat, FMA, inosanto, vunak in the JKD. All of these posts should be removed and placed in the correct catogory of FMA or MMA.
> I have nothing against this arts but the constant promotion of these arts on the back of JKD is in fact a cult brainwashing movement.



Amd what is real JKD then according to you? Please answer so I know if I should take you serious or not.....most likely *NOT* with such a profile pic


----------



## Tez3

Dylan9d said:


> Amd what is real JKD then according to you? Please answer so I know if I should take you serious or not.....most likely *NOT* with such a profile pic



and a quote on her profile saying 'playing the field'.


----------



## pinklady6000

he is not going to abandon his meal ticket. Jun Fan is the key - he teaches jun fan, then says, it is good to learn wing chun, then he says, try this kali out, see how simalar it is to wing chun, try this knife fighting out, then all of a sudden one is twirling sticks like a clown in the circus with a 20 year road to nowhere!


----------



## pinklady6000

Tez3 said:


> and a quote on her profile saying 'playing the field'.


you are typical Scorpio, digging around in the dirt, like a guttersnipe.


----------



## Dylan9d

Tez3 said:


> and a quote on her profile saying 'playing the field'.



Im perfectly honest Tez, I loveeeee women, but not women like that.



pinklady6000 said:


> he is not going to abandon his meal ticket. Jun Fan is the key - he teaches jun fan, then says, it is good to learn wing chun, then he says, try this kali out, see how simalar it is to wing chun, try this knife fighting out, then all of a sudden one is twirling sticks like a clown in the circus with a 20 year road to nowhere!



So you are an expert, as you said in your intro post, how long are you studying JKD now? Because you are 20 according to your profile page.....so how long?

Also saw you were banned on several other forums.....


----------



## Tames D

pinklady6000 said:


> I have started to read many posts in the JKD section, and I am appalled that there is mention of kali, silat, FMA, inosanto, vunak in the JKD. All of these posts should be removed and placed in the correct catogory of FMA or MMA.
> I have nothing against this arts but the constant promotion of these arts on the back of JKD is in fact a cult brainwashing movement.


I disagree. I'm Kinder and Gentler now , so I won't get into it with you.


----------



## Tames D

pinklady6000 said:


> Inosanto is a kali man and should be in the FMA section there are three catogories in that section and only one JKD section. Inosanto did JKD in 1964. and then abandoned it.


Again... I disagree.


----------



## pinklady6000

excuse me! Get off the JKD section and spread your seed in the silat section.


----------



## Tez3

pinklady6000 said:


> you are typical Scorpio, digging around in the dirt, like a guttersnipe.






Dylan9d said:


> Im perfectly honest Tez, I loveeeee women, but not women like that.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are an expert, as you said in your intro post, how long are you studying JKD now? Because you are 20 according to your profile page.....so how long?
> 
> Also saw you were banned on several other forums.....



and there ladies and gentlemen we have it.......  a troll.


----------



## Dylan9d

pinklady6000 said:


> excuse me! Get off the JKD section and spread your seed in the silat section.



I will as soon as you remove that ridiculous picture of yourself.......if thats really you.......how do you expect to be taken serious that way.

Ohw btw, my question still stands, how long are you studying JKD now?


----------



## pinklady6000

Dylan9d said:


> I will as soon as you remove that ridiculous picture of yourself.......if thats really you.......how do you expect to be taken serious that way.


you don-t have the courage to show your face on your profile!
what is wrong with my face on my profile?!


----------



## Tony Dismukes

I don't think comments concerning profile pictures are really helpful.

On the other hand, it does seem appropriate to note the silliness of a 20-year old self-proclaimed "expert" in JKD who won't detail her training background lecturing people who have actually trained in JKD for a substantial number of years about what is "really" JKD.


----------



## Danny T

pinklady6000 said:


> he is not going to abandon his meal ticket. Jun Fan is the key - he teaches jun fan, then says, it is good to learn wing chun, then he says, try this kali out, see how simalar it is to wing chun, try this knife fighting out, then all of a sudden one is twirling sticks like a clown in the circus with a 20 year road to nowhere!


You know not what you are talking about.


----------



## Dylan9d

pinklady6000 said:


> you don-t have the courage to show your face on your profile!
> what is wrong with my face on my profile?!



I don't need to show my face or my *** for that matter on my profile picture to have a good conversation or discussion on a forum.

Now my question still stands kiddo.......how long did you train JKD?

EDIT: Ok did some research on Pinklady6000, how is that learning from books coming along for you?






Ohw and you joined there on the 25th of July and you got banned on the 26th of July, reason.......wait for it.........*trolling*


----------



## Kickboxer101

Dylan9d said:


> I don't need to show my face or my *** for that matter on my profile picture to have a good conversation or discussion on a forum.
> 
> Now my question still stands kiddo.......how long did you train JKD?
> 
> EDIT: Ok did some research on Pinklady6000, how is that learning from books coming along for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohw and you joined there on the 25th of July and you got banned on the 26th of July, reason.......wait for it.........*trolling*


Yeah a very obvious troll lol well something tells me she won't be back now she's been caught


----------



## Steve

Get your licks in while you can, folks.


----------



## jks9199

ATTENTION ALL USERS:

Please keep the conversation polite and respectful.

jks9199
Administrator


----------



## Dylan9d

jks9199 said:


> ATTENTION ALL USERS:
> 
> Please keep the conversation polite and respectful.
> 
> jks9199
> Administrator



Ok whatever I'm out


----------



## pinklady6000

Tony Dismukes said:


> I don't think comments concerning profile pictures are really helpful.
> 
> On the other hand, it does seem appropriate to note the silliness of a 20-year old self-proclaimed "expert" in JKD who won't detail her training background lecturing people who have actually trained in JKD for a substantial number of years about what is "really" JKD.


one can learn Jun fan is six months. Those inosanto guys, string it out for 20 years, ha,ha,ha!


----------



## Tames D

pinklady6000 said:


> one can learn Jun fan is six months. Those inosanto guys, string it out for 20 years, ha,ha,ha!


I'll be back at the Inosanto Academy next week. I'll mention this to Dan.


----------



## Danny T

pinklady6000 said:


> one can learn Jun fan is six months. Those inosanto guys, string it out for 20 years, ha,ha,ha!


Sure you can however how deep of an understanding will you have. Won't be proficient..., is that of any real importance to you?
When I was young I learned my ABC's in a very short period of time. Couldn't spell anything or write much with any real communicative skills but I learned my ABC's.


----------



## pinklady6000

Danny T said:


> Sure you can however how deep of an understanding will you have. Won't be proficient..., is that of any real importance to you?
> When I was young I learned my ABC's in a very short period of time. Couldn't spell anything or write much with any real communicative skills but I learned my ABC's.


I did Jun Fan at the age of 13, Ater 3 months I was proficient in the art. I new this in myself. I did it for another 3 months and nothing changed. No sparing. So I left and joined a kick boxing club and did that for eight years sparring three times a week.I understand it alright. I got throw out of a few clubs for kicking people in the shins and knees. The result of shin kicking from the age of five and of course wrestling.Taught by my father a free style wrestler.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

pinklady6000 said:


> ,
> I don't wish to impose limitation. I just require a correct categorization of the martial arts.


No discussion of any art is complete without including references to other arts. That's what you're asking for.


----------



## pinklady6000

gpseymour said:


> No discussion of any art is complete without including references to other arts. That's what you're asking for.


what are you doing in the JKD section?
Your art appears to be shorin ryu and akido, go to those sections.If I talk about akido I will be in the akido section or the general section. Why are you bothering me? What is your intention? I have explained on the OP that kali, selat and other FMA should be on there own sections and not on the JKD sections.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger

pinklady6000 said:


> one can learn Jun fan is six months. Those inosanto guys, string it out for 20 years, ha,ha,ha!


Jessie Glover who was Bruce's first student and student instructor of Bruce Lee created Non-Classical GungFu which is his version or understanding  of JKD. I'm sure his students would say you can't learn Jun Fan in 6 months. 

Taking 6 months of any art and then saying youve learned it is just a ridiculous statement. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xue Sheng

pinklady6000 said:


> I did Jun Fan at the age of 13, Ater 3 months I was proficient in the art. I new this in myself. I did it for another 3 months and nothing changed. No sparing. So I left and joined a kick boxing club and did that for eight years sparring three times a week.I understand it alright. I got throw out of a few clubs for kicking people in the shins and knees. The result of shin kicking from the age of five and of course wrestling.Taught by my father a free style wrestler.



So you don't train Jeet Kune Do, and based on the above you have never trained it..... so what are you doing in the JKD section?



pinklady6000 said:


> he is not going to abandon his meal ticket. Jun Fan is the key - he teaches jun fan, then says, it is good to learn wing chun, then he says, try this kali out, see how simalar it is to wing chun, try this knife fighting out, then all of a sudden one is twirling sticks like a clown in the circus with a 20 year road to nowhere!



You know so little about Dan Inosanto and JKD  and yet you think you know so much....

Funny, my teacher, student of Jerry Poteet, taught Jun Fan first and then JKD and you know ,he also thought Wing Chun was a good base..... just like Inosanto. My teacher was also impressed by
Kyokushin Karate too.....

I'm done playing this game, it is not worth my time, I was 20 once and knew everything too..... I learned later that I didn't....and I doubt at 13 you mastered Jun Fan in 3 months....but I do not doubt the shin kicking bit..... have a nice day


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Tames D said:


> I disagree. I'm Kinder and Gentler now , so I won't get into it with you.


Oh, c'mon. This is a perfect opportunity for the old Tames D.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

pinklady6000 said:


> what are you doing in the JKD section?
> Your art appears to be shorin ryu and akido, go to those sections.If I talk about akido I will be in the akido section or the general section. Why are you bothering me? What is your intention? I have explained on the OP that kali, selat and other FMA should be on there own sections and not on the JKD sections.


Actually, you missed entirely on analyzing my art. Shorin ryu has nothing to do with me. And this forum is for discussing JKD, which is what I come here to do. You, aparently, do not. You've made absolutely no statements that indicate you understand ANY martial art, much less JKD specifically. My first exposure to JKD was before you were born, and I know almost nothing about it. You know less, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Dirty Dog

pinklady6000 said:


> what are you doing in the JKD section?
> Your art appears to be shorin ryu and akido, go to those sections.If I talk about akido I will be in the akido section or the general section. Why are you bothering me? What is your intention? I have explained on the OP that kali, selat and other FMA should be on there own sections and not on the JKD sections.



So... who died and made you the final arbiter of what "true" JDK is? Especially given that you've apparently never trained in it, and certainly lack enough experience to be considered an expert?

Bluntly... if you want to run a JKD forum, good for you. Go start one. But coming here, to a large and well established MA forum and trying to tell us how to do it is just ridiculous. Trollish, even. 
So my advice, to one and all, is to ignore the trolling. It'll go away, I promise.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger

Dirty Dog said:


> So... who died and made you the final arbiter of what "true" JDK is? Especially given that you've apparently never trained in it, and certainly lack enough experience to be considered an expert?
> 
> Bluntly... if you want to run a JKD forum, good for you. Go start one. But coming here, to a large and well established MA forum and trying to tell us how to do it is just ridiculous. Trollish, even.
> So my advice, to one and all, is to ignore the trolling. It'll go away, I promise.


Sometimes trolls liven up the forum at its downtimes and can even make  interesting topics at times. LOL 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve

Dirty Dog said:


> So... who died and made you the final arbiter of what "true" JDK is? Especially given that you've apparently never trained in it, and certainly lack enough experience to be considered an expert?
> 
> Bluntly... if you want to run a JKD forum, good for you. Go start one. But coming here, to a large and well established MA forum and trying to tell us how to do it is just ridiculous. Trollish, even.
> So my advice, to one and all, is to ignore the trolling. It'll go away, I promise.


Ignoring it.  What a great idea.   Not very fun, though.  Is it?   Much more satisfying to pile on the pig a little.   Am I right?   good that you got a few licks in yourself first.


----------



## Juany118

pinklady6000 said:


> ,
> I don't wish to impose limitation. I just require a correct categorization of the martial arts.



The problem is whether you like it or not, Bruce Lee isn't around to say whether Inosanto or Wong was "right" when it comes to their interpretation of JKD so speaking of Inosanto is relevant because he teaches what he sees to be JKD.

Vunak teaches what Inosanto believes is true to Bruce Lee's JKD so he is relevant.

Many people believe that JKD is a philosophy and that the art called "JKD" is largely about marketing.  L-I Kali was created using this philosophy so as a point of comparison, regarding how the concept can be applied to other combinations of Martial Arts, it is relevant.


----------



## Juany118

pinklady6000 said:


> Inosanto is a kali man and should be in the FMA section there are three catogories in that section and only one JKD section. Inosanto did JKD in 1964. and then abandoned it.



Ummm Dan Inosanto was the FIRST person to be certified by Bruce Lee in JKD and was also the First to be certified to teach it by Lee.  He was also close enough to Lee that he was a pall bearer at his funeral.  The difference is this.  Guro Dan is a student of life and the Martial Arts.  You do not have to study only one art.  When Martial Arts are quite literally your life you can study, and teach, more than one.


----------



## Juany118

Nvm not worth the time or effort


----------



## Tez3

ST1Doppelganger said:


> Sometimes trolls liven up the forum at its downtimes and can even make  interesting topics at times. LOL
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk



We should be flattered she's moved here as she's been banned from most other sites........ though it's never nice to be the last on a list!


----------



## Juany118

Tez3 said:


> We should be flattered she's moved here as she's been banned from most other sites........ though it's never nice to be the last on a list!


Well she is the one who on another forum said " That Jun fan stuff was synthesised by Danial Inosanto, not bruce lee" 

I guess she doesn't know that people from Hong Kong, like my best friend, have an anglicized name and a Cantonese name.  In Bruce Lee's case his Cantonese name was Lee Jun Fan.


----------



## pinklady6000

Juany118 said:


> Ummm Dan Inosanto was the FIRST person to be certified by Bruce Lee in JKD and was also the First to be certified to teach it by Lee.  He was also close enough to Lee that he was a pall bearer at his funeral.  The difference is this.  Guro Dan is a student of life and the Martial Arts.  You do not have to study only one art.  When Martial Arts are quite literally your life you can study, and teach, more than one.


That is not my point. One can study as many martial art as you want. Inosanto has chosen to do that. What I object to is the promotion of multiple arts under the banner of JKD.


----------



## Juany118

Tames D said:


> I'll be back at the Inosanto Academy next week. I'll mention this to Dan.



When your there ask Guro Dan if he can do a Mid-Atlantic/NE seminar next year, please . I have plans the weekend he is in Georgia this year and will be in the wrong part of Louisiana when he is there (dang nabbit  )


----------



## Juany118

pinklady6000 said:


> That is not my point. One can study as many martial art as you want. Inosanto has chosen to do that. What I object to is the promotion of multiple arts under the banner of JKD.



It is absolutely the point since you claimed he abandoned it, which he never did.  He had simply promised Bruce, when Bruce was in Asia, that he would not teach it while he was gone.  no more, no less.

He also doesn't do anything under the banner of JKD.  OTHER people outside of his school have decided to call it "JKD-Kali".  He calls it Lacoste-Inosanto Kali or Simply Kali.  He has never attached JKD to it.  Like many other schools, his teaches multiple Arts.  You do realize that today FMA is at least as popular, if not more so, than JKD.  Guro Dan doesn't need JKD to promote his Kali.  He has the following to promote it.











And many more movies.  The same thing that made Bruce Lee's own arts marketable, the movies is doing the same thing for Guro Dan and Kali.  Well that, and the fact it works because it is an art made by an 80 year old master who has lived and breathed martial arts his entire life.


----------



## pinklady6000

Juany118 said:


> The problem is whether you like it or not, Bruce Lee isn't around to say whether Inosanto or Wong was "right" when it comes to their interpretation of JKD so speaking of Inosanto is relevant because he teaches what he sees to be JKD.
> 
> Vunak teaches what Inosanto believes is true to Bruce Lee's JKD so he is relevant.
> 
> Many people believe that JKD is a philosophy and that the art called "JKD" is largely about marketing.  L-I Kali was created using this philosophy so as a point of comparison, regarding how the concept can be applied to other combinations of Martial Arts, it is relevant.



L - I Kali is Inosanto's philosophy of Kali, it is still Kali, it is not JKD.
It should be placed in the Kali section of the board. Call it JKD kali in the Kali section, I will not be bothered but don't put it in the JKD section.
JKD is not Kali, Kali is not JKD.


----------



## Tez3

pinklady6000 said:


> L - I Kali is Inosanto's philosophy of Kali, it is still Kali, it is not JKD.
> It should be placed in the Kali section of the board. Call it JKD kali in the Kali section, I will not be bothered but don't put it in the JKD section.
> JKD is not Kali, Kali is not JKD.



You of course will buy a supporting membership to MT to help with the costs to have all these different sections you want.


----------



## Juany118

pinklady6000 said:


> L - I Kali is Inosanto's philosophy of Kali, it is still Kali, it is not JKD.
> It should be placed in the Kali section of the board. Call it JKD kali in the Kali section, I will not be bothered but don't put it in the JKD section.
> JKD is not Kali, Kali is not JKD.



Have you read "The Tao of Jeet Kun Do" and thus understand that Jeet Kun Do is first and foremost a philosophy?  If so what is the Philosophy?  You can apply the Jeet Kun Do philosophy to everything in your life just as you can The Book of Five Rings and The Art of War.  In terms of the Martial Arts aspect L-I K is consistent with the Philosophy of JKD.

As a matter of fact your strict adherence to a strict JKD interpretation is evidence of one of two things.

1. You are simply trolling.
2. You do not know that it is also a Philosophy and so are ignorant that your strict adherence violates the principles of the philosophy.


----------



## Buka

A kid critiquing Dan Inosanto. A kid critiquing Dan Inosanto. A kid critiquing Dan Inosanto. A kid critiquing Dan Inosanto....


----------



## Juany118

And because I am bored...slow night at work... From the same interview you tried to dismiss as contradictory earlier.  He actually mentions Wing Chun.  Oh and btw, It was Dan teaching JKD to the students in Chinatown, not Bruce.

I really hope you are a troll tbh, that would make all of this kinda fun.  If you are honestly just ignorant of an art and it's history AND yet dismiss the knowledge other have to share with you, that is instead sad.


----------



## pinklady6000

Buka said:


> A kid critiquing Dan Inosanto. A kid critiquing Dan Inosanto. A kid critiquing Dan Inosanto. A kid critiquing Dan Inosanto....


would you mine not invalidating the humble Dan Inosanto.


----------



## MaMaD

i feel so lagging, i still hang around the beginners corner


----------



## Gerry Seymour

gpseymour said:


> Actually, you missed entirely on analyzing my art. Shorin ryu has nothing to do with me. And this forum is for discussing JKD, which is what I come here to do. You, aparently, do not. You've made absolutely no statements that indicate you understand ANY martial art, much less JKD specifically. My first exposure to JKD was before you were born, and I know almost nothing about it. You know less, as far as I can tell.


I wonder which part you were disagreeing with when you rated my post.

Were you claiming you didn't mis-analyze my art? You did, because you actually used a wrong word for part of its name and confused the other.

Were you cliaming you'd made some statemetn that showed understanding of martial arts? Point to one that has any real demonstration of understanding. (Note that I didn't say you don't understand them, just that your posts provide absolutely no evidence of it.)

Are you claiming that I wasn't exposed to JKD before you were born? Or that I don't know almost nothing about it? Or that I don't actually perceive you as knowing even less (which would be a trick - being inside my head, and all)?

The long and short of it is that you "disagreed" without being able to voice any significant point of disagreement. Try again.


----------



## Chris Parker

FYI, the OP seems to have been booted… I wouldn't look for an answer from her…


----------



## Tames D

gpseymour said:


> Oh, c'mon. This is a perfect opportunity for the old Tames D.


Aww... it would be fun my friend, but those days are over for me (I hope )


----------



## Tames D

Juany118 said:


> When your there ask Guro Dan if he can do a Mid-Atlantic/NE seminar next year, please . I have plans the weekend he is in Georgia this year and will be in the wrong part of Louisiana when he is there (dang nabbit  )


Well do Sir.


----------



## Deleted member 34973

Booted off...smh. Martial talk is starting to remind me of the cliquish groups in a lot of MA schools.


----------



## Deleted member 34973

I kid I kid. Lol


----------



## Xue Sheng

Interesting


----------



## jkdwizard

I think this is the same Pinklady that got banned from Map.


----------



## Tez3

jkdwizard said:


> I think this is the same Pinklady that got banned from Map.



I've noticed that people like this don't change their username from site to site after they've been banned and forget that many people will be on more than one site.


----------



## jkdwizard

It's a shame because I only come here for some good chat and to maybe learn some tips and you end up reading rubbish.


----------



## Tez3

jkdwizard said:


> It's a shame because I only come here for some good chat and to maybe learn some tips and you end up reading rubbish.



Ignore it and move on to other subjects, there's plenty here.  Sometimes though trolls can be very amusing, sometimes they make you think and sometimes you just have to move onto something more interesting.


----------



## jkdwizard

Good advice ☺


----------



## NYFIGHTSOURCE

Xue Sheng said:


> I have been in martial arts for over 40 years and I am not a JKD guy, I would be if the school had not moved. I trained it only briefly and I was rather impressed with what I trained. And what I trained is solidly on the Original side of the JKD fence; My teacher was a student of Jerry Poteet. However Dan Inosanto is, IMO, teaching his version of JKD (Concepts) and he has earned the right to call it what he wants. Admittedly it is not my cup of tea, I like the original side of the fence, but I have a lot of respect for those that train on the concepts side, and they are all JKD
> 
> And to even suggest removing discussions about Dan Inosanto in the JKD is just plain silly and I am, in this situation , going to write it off as youthful folly not to be taken seriously




Hi Xue.      I originally started my training under someone who was taught by Jerry Poteet.   I got to train with him before he passed.   I am curious who you got to train with.


----------



## Xue Sheng

NYFIGHTSOURCE said:


> Hi Xue.      I originally started my training under someone who was taught by Jerry Poteet.   I got to train with him before he passed.   I am curious who you got to train with.



George, just before he moved, and it was all to brief and I was very impressed


----------



## NYFIGHTSOURCE

Ahh...  George I?    How long were you there before he left?    I got started training with him in 2004.   Wow.   Didn't think I would meet someone local here... Let alone someone who trained at the same school.


----------



## Xue Sheng

NYFIGHTSOURCE said:


> Ahh...  George I?    How long were you there before he left?    I got started training with him in 2004.   Wow.   Didn't think I would meet someone local here... Let alone someone who trained at the same school.



 I was only there 1 month, hurt my knee outside of the school was out for about a month and then when I wanted to return George said he was moving in less than a month.


----------



## NYFIGHTSOURCE

Come and give it a try!     First class is no charge...     And I don't charge what George did.    You were probably paying like 140-160 a month.


----------



## Xue Sheng

NYFIGHTSOURCE said:


> Come and give it a try!     First class is no charge...     And I don't charge what George did.    You were probably paying like 140-160 a month.



I got the introductory free class and then it was 100 or more, I do not remember exactly, it was a long time ago and I'm old 

Can't do much before summer, kids keep me to busy, but I will admit, I am very tempted.

Have you heard from George? How is he doing?


----------



## NYFIGHTSOURCE

He is married with kids.   Moved first to NC.   Then moved to Florida.    He has three kids.  Wife is a Dr.     So he is quite busy.


----------



## Xue Sheng

NYFIGHTSOURCE said:


> He is married with kids.   Moved first to NC.   Then moved to Florida.    He has three kids.  Wife is a Dr.     So he is quite busy.



3 kids!!!! he's busy, I knew he moved to get married, and I know what it is like being married to a doctor too...so he is very busy. Sheesh, I can't believe it has been that long.


----------



## wingchun100

NYFIGHTSOURCE said:


> Come and give it a try!     First class is no charge...     And I don't charge what George did.    You were probably paying like 140-160 a month.


 
Xue is the guy that I told you gave me your number...if in fact this is the same gentleman that I (Steve, wing chun guy) talked to last week.


----------



## NYFIGHTSOURCE

Hello.   Yes.    Xue(Tim) was a gentleman that I spoke to about a year ago.    He use to train at the same school I went to.   Small world.


----------



## wingchun100

Yes. Well, like I said via Facebook, I should be coming by to check it out shortly.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Got me thinking about it again too.


----------



## wingchun100

Xue Sheng said:


> Got me thinking about it again too.


 
Imagine being able to meet not one but TWO MT'ers in one shot!


----------



## wingchun100

You could also meet AND support me if either one of you could make it to my "Intro to Wing Chun" class at Hudson Valley. Follow the link and look at the class second up from the bottom:

Health and Fitness Classes |HVCC


----------



## Xue Sheng

wingchun100 said:


> You could also meet AND support me if either one of you could make it to my "Intro to Wing Chun" class at Hudson Valley. Follow the link and look at the class second up from the bottom:
> 
> Health and Fitness Classes |HVCC



Looks good, but the one thing I am sure of is that my Wing Chun days are over. I am working with my Taijiquan and now looking at Dachengquan/Yiquan....and the only thing I would add/fit/or work to convince Mrs. Xue to let me go train in addition at this point is JKD.

But if I come across anyone looking for Wing Chun I will send them your way.


----------



## wingchun100

Okay. Let them know it is just a one-shot, 2-hour intro course, in case they have commitment issues. lol


----------

